# all'avvio xdm non si carica, manualmente invece si

## darkmanPPT

Come da oggetto.

Accendo il pc, carico linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5. Il caricamento è impostato con PARALLEL_STARTUP = YES.

Il sistema carica i vari servizi. Gli ultimi servizi che carica sono, in successione:

hald

xdm

timidity

local

Lo schermo, in realtà, cambia (per caricare xdm) quando, bene o male, ha già caricato local. Lo schermo flesha due-tre volte poi niet....

ritorno con un bel cursore lampeggiante: XDM non parte. (penso non sia utile al fine della diagnosi, ma xdm dovrebbe caricare kdm).

Da shell, mi loggo come root ed eseguo

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

e Xorg parte perfettamente.

Nel frattempo ho tenuto traccia dei due log di Xorg. Sinceramente non trovo dove possa essere il problema! Pare che la prima volta non venga caricato evdev...  o, almeno, non carica alcun driver per le periferiche come mouse e tastiera.

in passato mi era già capitato un problema simile e la soluzione fu eliminare dal runlevel di default il demone di clamav.

incollo qui non i due log completi, ma il diff tra loro:

```
diff Xorg.0.log Xorg.0.log.old 

22c22                                             

< (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 21 23:35:50 2009

---                                                                   

> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 21 23:33:56 2009

744c744                                                               

< (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7f639aea9000                 

---                                                                   

> (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7f77633c9000                 

747c747                                                               

< (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7f639afc5000        

---                                                                   

> (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7f77634e5000        

750c750                                                               

< (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7f63868cb000

---                                                                     

> (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7f774edeb000

753c753                                                                 

< (II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7f6384c4b000       

---                                                                     

> (II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7f774d16b000       

858,910d857                                                             

< (II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard     

< (II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                              

< (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so              

< (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                          

<       compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.5                  

<       Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                               

<       ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                     

< (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events         

< (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event8"        

< (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys                         

< (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard            

< (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

< (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                          

< (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                          

< (**) Option "xkb_layout" "it"                                                            

< (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"                                      

< (II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                          

< (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"                                                             

< (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so                             

< (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

<       compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.3                                     

<       Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                  

<       ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                        

< (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.3                                             

< (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"                                                 

< (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472                                

< (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448                                

< (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255                                  

< (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0                                

< (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle                              

< (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found                                          

< (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events                              

< (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)  

< (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                   

< (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                  

< (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                        

< (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                      

< (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found                                          

< (II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech Trackball                                  

< (**) Logitech Trackball: always reports core events                                      

< (**) Logitech Trackball: Device: "/dev/input/event5"                                     

< (II) Logitech Trackball: Found 3 mouse buttons                                           

< (II) Logitech Trackball: Found x and y relative axes                                     

< (II) Logitech Trackball: Found scroll wheel(s)                                           

< (II) Logitech Trackball: Configuring as mouse                                            

< (**) Logitech Trackball: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                   

< (**) Logitech Trackball: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

< (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Trackball" (type: MOUSE)                     

< (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                                   

< (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                                  

< (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                                        

< (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                                      

< (II) Logitech Trackball: initialized for relative axes.                                          

925,1008c872,874                                                                                   

< (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)                                                

< Output CRT1 disable success                                                                      

< Output DIG0 transmitter setup success                                                            

< Blank CRTC 0 success                                                                             

< Disable CRTC 0 success                                                                           

< Disable CRTC memreq 0 success                                                                    

< Blank CRTC 1 success                                                                             

< Disable CRTC 1 success                                                                           

< Disable CRTC memreq 1 success                                                                    

< Output DIG0 transmitter setup success                                                            

< Blank CRTC 0 success                                                                             

< Disable CRTC 0 success                                                                           

< Disable CRTC memreq 0 success                                                                    

< Mode 1366x768 - 1433 806 0                                                                       

< (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :                                                 

< (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00cf00c0 0x00cf00c0                                       

< (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000                                                  

< freq: 69300000                                                                                   

< best_freq: 69298571                                                                              

< best_feedback_div: 813                                                                           

< best_ref_div: 14                                                                                 

< best_post_div: 12                                                                                

< (II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 69300, PLL 69290                                             

< (II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 14, fbdiv 0x32D(813), pdiv 12                              

< Set CRTC 0 PLL success                                                                           

< Set CRTC Timing success                                                                          

< Set CRTC 0 Overscan success                                                                      

< Not using RMX                                                                                    

< scaler 0 setup success                                                                           

< Set CRTC 0 Source success                                                                        

< crtc 0 YUV disable setup success                                                                 

< Output DIG0 transmitter setup success                                                            

< Output DIG2 encoder setup success                                                                

< Output DIG2 encoder setup success                                                                

< Output DIG0 transmitter setup success                                                            

< Output DIG0 transmitter setup success                                                            

< Output DIG0 transmitter setup success                                                            

< Enable CRTC memreq 0 success                                                                     

< Enable CRTC 0 success                                                                            

< Unblank CRTC 0 success                                                                           

< Output CRT1 disable success                                                                      

< Blank CRTC 1 success                                                                             

< Disable CRTC 1 success                                                                           

< Disable CRTC memreq 1 success                                                                    

< (II) RADEON(0): [RESUME] Attempting to re-init Radeon hardware.                                  

< (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found                                                  

< (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.                             

< (II) Logitech Trackball: Device reopened after 1 attempts.                                       

< Dac detection success                                                                            

< (II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                          

< (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 8428                                                  

< (II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2                                           

< (II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------                

< (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 20ec  Serial#: 0                                       

< (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1                                                              

< (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3                                                                

< (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input                                                            

< (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19                                       

< (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20                                                                      

< (II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified                                                   

< (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4                                 

< (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode                                          

< (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.610 redY: 0.353   greenX: 0.329 greenY: 0.616                            

< (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.103   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329                          

< (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0                                                           

< (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:                                                       

< (II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 193 mm                                      

< (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1433 h_border: 0       

< (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0           

< (WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f                                                  

< (II) RADEON(0):  AUO                                                                             

< (II) RADEON(0):  B156XW02 V0

< (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

< (II) RADEON(0):       00ffffffffffff0006afec2000000000

< (II) RADEON(0):       01120103802213780a57559c5a549d26

< (II) RADEON(0):       1a505400000001010101010101010101

< (II) RADEON(0):       010101010101121b5643500026303020

< (II) RADEON(0):       340058c1100000180000000f00000000

< (II) RADEON(0):       00000000000000000020000000fe0041

< (II) RADEON(0):       554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

< (II) RADEON(0):       004231353658573032205630200a0046

< (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 8428

< (II) RADEON(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed

< (II) RADEON(0): Added native panel mode: 1366x768

---

> (II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

> (II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x2efff000 at 0x7f77634e6000

> (II) RADEON(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.
```

Quello segnato con > è il log di Xorg che non carica XDM, mentre con < è indicato il log di Xorg che carica XDM

Quel che cambia, in poche parole, sono la mappatura degli indirizzi di memoria all'inizio e il fatto che il secondo carica evdev e il primo no.

idee?? 

altre info

```
cat Xorg.0.log | grep WW 

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x00cf00c0 is: 0x00cf00c0

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00030000

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

```

l'ultimo warning non compare nel log più vecchio (quello in cui non parte XDM)

```
cat Xorg.0.log.old | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
```

gli errori sono identici in tutti e due i log.

sono 5-6 giorni che ci sbatto sopra la testa e non ne capisco il motivo. Sinceramente non saprei nemmeno cosa possa aver influenzato ciò...

nel frattempo ho aggiunto la flag VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd" (prima avevo solo radeon), come specificato nella guida per chi ha una radeonhd.

ps: inutile dire che 5-6 gg fa andava   :Wink: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

ho provato a togliere radeon dalle flag delle VIDEO_CARDS ma non è cambiato nulla

ho provato a fare il downgrade dei driver video, ma non è cambiato nulla

ho provato a togliere xdm da runlevel di default e caricandolo a mano funziona

ho provato a fare il downgrade di mesa  ma non è cambiato nulla

ho provato a fare il downgrade dei driver radeonhd ma non è cambiato nulla

insomma........ a mio avviso è come se HAL(d) ci mettesse un sacco di tempo ad inizializzarsi

----------------------------------------------------------------------

ho risolto parzialmente aggiungendo un timeout molto lungo. Però, così, devo aspettare quasi un minuto con lo schermo nero prima che kdm si decida a comparire. 

A mio avviso non è la soluzione al problema, però intanto non devo riavviare xdm (però, a conti fatti.... ci metterei meno tempo).

E' davvero strano, anche perchè ho abilitato

```
cat /etc/conf.d/hald

HALD_VERBOSE="yes"
```

ma non vengono fuori errori!

Rimango speranzoso che qualcuno del forum abbia una vaga idea del perchè.......

----------

## Apetrini

Attiva il "verbose mode" in hal e poi da un occhio al syslog per vedere cosa dice a riguardo.

```

ariel ape # cat /etc/conf.d/hald

# /etc/conf.d/hald

# Should HAL be verbose to syslog? Useful for debugging

HALD_VERBOSE="no"

# vim: ft=gentoo-conf-d

```

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Attiva il "verbose mode" in hal e poi da un occhio al syslog per vedere cosa dice a riguardo.
> 
> ```
> 
> ariel ape # cat /etc/conf.d/hald
> ...

 

come ho scritto sopra (vedi ultime righe) l'ho già abilitato.

purtroppo non viene segnalato niente. il chè è molto strano (secondo me).

----------

## Apetrini

Chiedo venia per la svista.

Quando dici che non viene segnalato niente, intendi niente di anomalo o proprio non scrive su syslog?

Provato a ricompilare evdev, xf86-input-* e hald ?

Prova anche ad aggiungere qualcosa tipo "Option "AllowEmptyInput" "on"" in xorg.conf; magari xorg va in timeout perché aspetta troppo i device.

----------

## darkmanPPT

Mah, diciamo che non scrive proprio niente su syslog.

 *Quote:*   

> Provato a ricompilare evdev, xf86-input-* e hald ? 

 

si e anche più volte e anche xorg-server e tutti i xorg-driver/*

 *Quote:*   

> Prova anche ad aggiungere qualcosa tipo "Option "AllowEmptyInput" "on"" in xorg.conf; magari xorg va in timeout perché aspetta troppo i device.

 

in realtà non utilizzo alcun xorg.conf (dopotutto uso hald)

cmq proverò quello che mi dici. 

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> Mah, diciamo che non scrive proprio niente su syslog.

 

mmm... strano a me "grep hald /var/log/messages" da un output abbastanza corposo, e considera che non ho settato il verbose mode.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ho risolto in altro modo...

sono passato da sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r5 a sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r3

lo so che non è una soluzione, però adesso ci mette pochissimo a caricarsi xdm. Da considerare, che quest'ultimo kernel ha la stessa configurazione del kernel che precedentemente usavo, eh!

ora il problema non mi si pone più e quindi metterò [solved] sul titolo, però, è interessante 'sta cosa.... che c'entra il kernel? (ho solo cambiato kernel e non ho aggiornato/ricompilato alcun pacchetto)

boh

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ok, il problema persiste ancora. porc$%&   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Come detto nel post precedente, sto usando il kernel gentoo-sources 2.6.31-gentoo-r3.

Dopo aver creato il nuovo kernel il problema è scomparso. E' ricomparso ieri sera.

Bene, ecco cosa ho fatto ieri sera.

->Accendo il pc ed uso il kernel normale, finisco due-tre cosette e poi spengo il pc e lo sposto

->Riaccendo il pc usando il kernel realtime. Uso un po' JACK, mi registro della roba etc etc....

->Finita la "sessione musicale" spengo il pc, lo ri-sposto e lo riaccendo usando il kernel normale (sopracitato)

bene, a questo punto xdm non si carica più. SEMPRE lo stesso problema!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora io mi chiedo, ma come è possibile che un kernel e/o delle applicazioni (che girano in modalità utente, eh! mica da root!!) possano modificare qualcosa di un'altro kernel e/o qualcosa di X?

mi sembra un bel baco, ma non capisco da dove possa derivare....

----------

